# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Des mods UT3 en pagaille

## ShinSH

Il aura suffi que la phase 3 de soumission de mods du concours de Make Something Unreal arrive à son terme pour que les news de ModDB se transforment en topic à b0b0. Plutôt que de vous spammer de news, je vous fais un petit récapitulatif des mods Unreal Tournament 3 sortis dans les lignes qui suivent.

  Angel Falls First: PlanetStorm est très ambitieux, proposant une véritable simulation futuriste de combat. Composé de deux environnements distincts, vous avez le choix entre une bataille spatiale ou une invasion à terre.

 Dans l'espace, vous commencez à pied dans un des vaisseaux de votre flotte (au choix entre corvette, frégate, transport...), et contrairement à Eternal Silence... vous pouvez tout contrôler! Il vous suffit de vous rendre devant le poste désiré et d'appuyer sur la touche utiliser. Vous pouvez aussi bien piloter ou tenir les tourelles de votre vaisseau mère, ou prendre le contrôle de petits combattants. Avec les transporteurs vous pouvez faire une brèche dans la coque des corvettes et les envahir. Au fur et a mesure que la flotte se réduit, une des deux équipes se replie sur sa base, qui est envahie par les adversaires. Le but étant de contrôler la base ennemie.
 A terre c'est un peu plus classique, avec du combat d'infanterie agrémenté de plusieurs véhicules. La carte est énorme, et c'est de l'attaque défense. Vous devez contrôler plusieurs points (un entrepôt, une petite ville) séparés de plusieurs kilomètres.
 Le mod propose plusieurs classes, et un choix d'armes assez énorme. Vous n'avez pas de croix de visée, et vous devez utiliser votre ironsight pour tirer correctement. Le seul souci de ce mod, c'est qu'il se la joue simulation pas pratique. HUD incompréhensible, armes sans description précises, rôles non indiqués à l'écran, pas de radar dans l'espace... Pour profiter du mod, une longue heure de jeu est nécessaire pour comprendre un minimum les mécanismes. Ajoutez à ça que le pilotages des vaisseaux reprend celui d'UT3, et est donc trop imprécis pour des gros vaisseaux.
 Un bug mêle les serveurs PlanetStorm avec ceux d'UT3, les noyant littéralement dans la masse. Je ne peux que vous conseiller de rejoindre par IP le seul serveur connu (américain) à 208.86.251.34 port 7777. Un peu brouillon mais très prometteur, on attend avec impatience la prochaine beta, qui devrait tomber pour la 4e phase de Make Something Unreal, en août.

 Hostile Takeover, sorti en version 0.5, propose un team deathmatch entre infiltrés et soldats de sécurité. Peu original, et n'a pas grand chose à présenter pour l'instant.

  Coda est un jeu de baston à l'épée mystique et tecktonik. Le gameplay de base est simple, clic gauche pour mettre des coups simple, clic droit maintenu puis relâché pour des coups un peu plus forts. Pour donner un coup d'épée circulaire de la droite vers la gauche, glissez la souris vers la gauche en relâchant votre clic. Coda a un système d'élements naturels, qui vous permettent de donner plus de puissance dans vos coups. Rangez votre arme avec le bouton "feindre la mort" d'UT3, gardez votre clic droit enfoncé, et bougez la souris pour sélectionner un élément. Ressortez votre arme, et votre épée s'imprégnera de l'élément choisi. Et selon votre élément et celui de votre adversaire, les duels seront plus ou moins équilibrés. Une épée de feu n'aura aucune chance par rapport à une épée d'eau, par exemple. Vous avez un petit graphe d'explication des éléments en appuyant sur F1 en jeu. Un cheval remplace l'hoverboard d'UT3 sans nouveautés dans l'utilisation.
 Vous pouvez modifier l'apparence de votre personnage, pouvant lui donner des couleurs style Goth lolita, Tecktonik, Super Menteur... Dans l'ensemble, ce mod est intéressant, mais quand on rentre dans le détail, on s'aperçoit que le combat est très brouillon, et il est presque impossible de comprendre pourquoi on a paré une attaque, ou pourquoi on vient de mourir. Les animations sont assez mal foutues, mais les effets sont en revanche agréables à l'oeil. Vous saurez immédiatement quel élément vous aurez sélectionné. Les doubles et triples sauts sont assez sympa, permettant de refaire votre version de Tigres et Dragons. C'est sympa, mais ca ne vaut pas Jedi Knight.

  Noontide est un Beat Them All à l'épée, dont son développeur revendique la ressemblance avec le jeu Spawn sur Dreamcast, où l'on affrontait des ennemis et des boss dans des petites arènes.

  Enfin, Prometheus est sorti en version 2. Ce mod solo, vainqueur de la phase précédente du concours, est de la même verve que Portal. Son concept est proche du jeu flash Cursor*10. Vous avez une plage de temps limitée pendant laquelle vous devez effectuer des actions. A la fin de ce temps, rembobinage, et vous vous retrouvez à coté de votre double qui reproduit tous vos mouvements. Vous pouvez monter jusqu'à 6 doubles. Le truc amusant, c'est quand vous êtes forcé de "tuer" un de vos doubles quantiques, qui allait faire une action qui allait vous bloquer. Le design des cartes est excellent, les puzzles sont des véritables prises de tête, c'est du très bon.

 Eh oui, il y a aussi des bons mods sur UT3. D'un autre côté, quand il y a 1 million de dollars et une licence officielle du moteur Unreal Engine à la clef, ca motive un peu les gens.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Akodo

Ca tombe bien, j'ai acheté UT3 la semaine dernière :miam:

----------


## MaitreSoda

> Noontide est un Beat Them All à l'épée, dont son développeur revendique *la ressemblance au jeu Spawn* sur Dreamcast


Beurk...

----------


## ShinSH

> Beurk...


News de 2km de long + 2 jours pour la rédiger + dimanche + nuit + erreur de grammaire = difficultés pour la déceler.

C'est dingue, je ne pensais pas faire de fautes, mais depuis que j'écris des news et articles, je m'aperçois que non.  ::):

----------


## Fret

Sympa tout ça, comme d'autres canards je pense m'acheter UT3, mais rien que pour les mods.

----------


## Madness

Et quels mod sont les plus joue en multi dans tous ca  ::wub:: .

----------


## zabuza

Tiens je félicite l'auteur de cette news, pour une fois on peut voir les images dans le forum ( alors que d'habitude cela est seulement possible dans la page de news ) , je suppose qu'une petite balise [ img ] est également à remercier^^

----------


## Jean Pale

> Et quels mod sont les plus joue en multi dans tous ca .


Aucun mod ne se démarque des autres, il y a peu de joueurs et il est conseillé de jouer entre connaissances/canards/steam friends/amis.

Mais tu as aussi de très bons mods solo  :;):

----------


## clexanis

Merci ShinSH!  ::wub::

----------


## DarzgL

Tiens, finalement ce jeu vaut peut-être le coup.

----------


## Killy

> Ca tombe bien, j'ai acheté UT3 la semaine dernière :miam:


Tout pareil, c'est dingue  ::o:

----------


## ShinSH

> Tiens je félicite l'auteur de cette news, pour une fois on peut voir les images dans le forum ( alors que d'habitude cela est seulement possible dans la page de news ) , je suppose qu'une petite balise [ img ] est également à remercier^^


A vrai dire, je n'ai pas respecté la convention actuelle des news à titre exceptionnel, vu le nombre de mods présentés. Si la présentation ordinaire des news sur le forum ne te plait pas, c'est du côté d'Half qu'il faut râler  ::P:

----------


## Nilsou

Une sorte de Braid en 3D le dernier mod? ^^

----------


## ShinSH

> Une sorte de Braid en 3D le dernier mod? ^^


Non, c'est vraiment différent. Et beaucoup plus compliqué au niveau des puzzles.

----------


## MoNg

Un petit top 10 des meilleurs mods multi ?

http://www.unreal.fr/fichiers.php?jeu=76&type=5

----------


## tagdevil

Il existe des TC pour Unreal en PS3 ?

----------

